# going to be legal!!!



## dragracer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am going on Wenesday to get my reccomendation with a friend of mine who is signing his grow rights to me!   Now I will have to build a bigger grow room, but I am sure people have larger problems than that!! Then I can :bong1:  without worrying about :cop: .....Life is good!! :banana:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

guard that rec with your life because a lot of clubs will only take the original..now where is mine? lol...


----------

